# Sticky  De Skunking your dog



## BROWNDOG

FORGET THE TOMATO JUICE

De-Skunk recipe
1 quart 3% hydrogen peroxide [brown bottle stuff at any drug store] 1/4 cup baking soda=20 1 tsp dish soap. Mix and wipe--skunk smell vanishes! Then thoroughly rinse your dog.


----------



## chris d

Never tried that idea before usually let em air out lol but have used and will now that i know it works is the sent killer you can buy for deer hunting works good as well.


----------



## xdeano

you can also mix it into a spray bottle and spray down area, it's cool because the peroxide acts with the skunk and foams up a bit. It works extremely well for how cheap it is.

good post BrownDog.

xdeano


----------



## Snowgooser

I have never used it because we are so lucky (knock on wood) to have virtually no skunks, but I know 2 dog trainers that swear by it. The one told me that you can spray your dog twice and he can sleep in the house after that. The only thing he adds if Dawn or Sun Light dish soap. He said that it helps keep it on the dog. I am in no hurry to try the theory though!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

That is what I use. You must mix it at the time of application... it will not keep in a container.


----------



## Boone

I've been hunting and training bird dogs for 23 years and am a breeder of American Brittanies. I've had numerous dogs sprayed by skunks and been sprayed myself several times trying to get dogs away from skunks. Since a dog's skin is porous what recipe and how much much you use should depend on how bad the dog got hit. As most dogs get hit in the face, before bathing any dog in a hydrogen peroxide solution, make sure to apply several drops of mineral oil into their eyes to prevent the retinas from any potential chemical burns or irritation. Also, remember hydrogen peroxide can dry out a dog's skin causing itching and flaking. I personally use a combination of hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, show ring quality shampoo and an 8 oz. can of tomato sauce. I've had young dogs that got directly sprayed in the face with a big dose of country kitty cocktail sleeping in front of the fireplace that night.

Also, although I have numerous dogs and travel with a dog trailer to hunt and field trial, I always carry an extra crate in the back of my truck and the skunk recipe materials in the storage compartment of my trailer. I also conduct skunk avoidance clinics in Montana (an ounce of e-collar is worth five gallons of hydrogen peroxide any day).

Boone
http://www.bigskybrits.com
(pups available now!!!) :thumb:


----------



## Varmint

This formula does work well. I stumbled accross one change to the receipe. I was out of Dawn dish soap, and substituded my scent free hunters body wash. I think it helped even more so. oke:


----------



## Dick Monson

:thumb: Used it again tonight, great concoction. Pups! :run:


----------



## Springerguy

I just put my de-skunking kits together today - picked up the small boxes of baking soda, put some Dawn is a small bottle, bottle of peroxide and gutting gloves - and vacuum sealed in a bag. I did some checking on this recipe, it was created by a chemist that worked for a company that developed products to get rid of bad smells. The reason they didn't market the product is that it can't be mixed in advance and will explode if soda is mixed with the peroxide and then capped. I'm not sure what exactly was meant by "explode".....I'm assuming it could probably pop the cap and leak and he exploding is an exaggeration.


----------



## bl|nk

I've been searching online for this answer this evening. My Father's Lab was sprayed by a skunk again this weekend during the SD opener. He just barely got hit though. Apparently the last time he got sprayed and got a mouth full was enough to get him to turn *** and run like hell. The solution works wonders too even for the light 'misting' he got.

My question is.... Can a dog's nose get 'burnt' by skunk spray aka perm. damage? Jackson has seemed to become more visual of a hunter then a nose follower.


----------



## Plainsman

Spam deleted by Plainsman


----------



## ChukarBob

One of our dogs got it last year and we used this formula with success. "Dave", my brother's English setter, was sleeping in the lodge that evening and was odorless. Good idea about the mineral oil to protect the eyes, as you have to be very careful not to get this hydrogen peroxide solution in the dog's eyes.

Also a good suggestion to put the "de-skunking" kit together before the hunt. We were lodged in the middle of nowhere last year and had to chase 30 miles into town for the ingredients. Dave had to hang out in the back of the pickup for a couple of hours waiting for us to get our act together.


----------



## Dick Monson

Duke hit 'em again tonight. Then he brushed up against Sam. I had 3 pts of peroxide and used it all on the 2 of them. I should have saved some for the house door. Great recipe.


----------

